
BlackBerry Phones Are Back - andrewfromx
https://www.engadget.com/blackberry-onwardmobility-5g-smartphone-2021-133919589.html
======
andrewfromx
does this run a version of android? or is it still java but blackberry's own
system? like how do I author an app for it?

------
forgotmypw17
for the no-js and accessibility crowd:
[http://archive.is/dBfG8](http://archive.is/dBfG8)

BlackBerry branded phones by phone builder called TCL

